

Don't you *DARE* break the chain–to make the productivity method work - tkmadera
http://getstuffdone.xyz/dont-you-dare-break-the-chain/

======
a3voices
If you feel you need productivity methods, it's a sign something is wrong with
your goals or process.

~~~
tkmadera
What's wrong is the procrastination... ;-)

